# DF: Bigfoot Silva: Brock Lesnar Must Return To His Fake Fights



## Clark Kent (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bigfoot Silva: Brock Lesnar Must Return To His Fake Fights
By snakerattle79 - 11-20-2010 07:07 PM
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

Bigfoot Silva: &#8220;Brock Lesnar Must Return To His Fake Fights&#8221; | Steve Rattlesnake MMA

"Man, I think he must return to his fake fights that itll be best for him. Ive always said that, hes not a better fighter than Fedor, or Minotauro, or Cigano Hes not the number one. Ive said that when Werdum beat Fedor, who would become the number one? To me, it must have been Wedum because he had just beat the number one, but no. they put Brock Lesnar as the first, Werdum on the second place and Fedor in third. For sure now the top position is on good hands because Cain is a great fighter, hes complete, has proven to have a good ground game, a good Wrestling and hs a good exchanger. Now its on good hands. It was ridiculous for us, fighters, to see Brock Lesnar with only four or five bouts being considered the top athlete on earth, its ridiculoius. And people like Cain Velasquez, Cigano, Fedor and Minotauro coming after Brock Lesnar Hes a fake fighter."


Read More...


----------



## TheArtofDave (Nov 24, 2010)

That's funny. Brock isn't going any where. He is going to work on why he lost. He is still relatively inexperienced. He got caught on the stand up. He got rocked, & knocked goofy. 

His problem was he rushed early, got tired, & when he got knocked down he didn't give himself time to recover. Something he did do against Carwin in the previous fight.

Whether anybody from that particular site likes it or not Brock is under contract to the UFC. He isn't going any where. We won't know what his next fight is until he we hear what it's going to be. Brock had a very nasty cut. I'm sure once that heals then Brock & his camp will review the tape to see what went wrong. Exercise a little more patience, let his stand up round out, & let his ground game improve.

Brock can be a very scary fighter in terms of being dangerous once his skills improve where he is comfortable in all aspects on his game. But for Brock he needs to deceive people into thinking he is not. So he can unleash a world of hurt upon them in his matches.

I am looking forward to his next fight whether it be on a UFC Unleashed Live Special, or a return to PPV in order to see what improvements he has made, & how they will benefit him. The analysis is that Brock will become a better fighter because of this. That's what happens when you defend a title. You win, or you lose. When you win you continue to roll on. When you lose you go back & work on improving. You allow your mistakes to make you better. Then no longer make the mistakes that got you into trouble.

All of these writers just wanting Brock to go back to the WWE are biased, & want to see Brock fail. I want to see Brock succeed. Because the UFC is exactly where he needs to be. 

He'll get the belt back, & he'll get so good that it's scary. Just don't say I told you so.


----------

